# Gravel Bike Build - Part 3



## hatepavement (Mar 24, 2010)

I recently got bit by the gravel racing bug and have started building a bike for racing and just general adventuring. Check out my budget build and let me know what you think of it:

Gravel bike build - Part 3

Anybody else have gravel builds going on? I would love to see what your doing too.


----------

